
Russia Sells 80% of Its US Treasuries - gdsdfe
http://news.goldseek.com/GoldSeek/1532948400.php
======
madeuptempacct
"Russia dumps over $90 billion of Treasuries (80% of Russian held US
Treasuries) in April and May as holdings collapse from near $100 billion to
just $9 billion"

out of 11,000 billion issued
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_debt_of_the_United_St...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_debt_of_the_United_States#/media/File:Estimated_ownership_of_treasury_securities_by_year.gif))

Boohoo, 1% - this is purely symbolic in terms of economic impact on the US.

~~~
gdsdfe
The question is : do they know something?

~~~
madeuptempacct
Not necessarily - China and Russia are both trying to get off the dollar as
the international currency, thus the gold accumulation and potential future
announcements of dollars being "fake money."

~~~
mamon
The plan is obvious, but the real question is: can they succeed? Russian
economic power is negligible but if China stops accepting payments in USD for
all the stuff they export then that could do a lot of damage.

~~~
madeuptempacct
China also still relies on the US and its allies as a market - I don't think
that aspect of it is overplayed, though it's been a while since I looked up
actual numbers. And yes, Russia is a non-factor in all this. They would be
irrelevant if it wasn't for nukes. Can't believe they are surrendering their
space launch monopoly so easily.

------
wildfire
Having never heard of goldseek.com, and there being no links (I could
perceive) to any authoritative source:

1\. Is this actually true? 2\. Why should this actually matter?

Aren't reserve banks (or central banks) supposed to hold a basket of
currencies and commodities anyway?

------
baybal2
Most likely, Russian state is simply running out of cash.

This is the most simple rational explanation that is most likely to be true

------
hsienmaneja
Looking historically, there were periods where interest rates remained low for
a long period of time. How long can we afford to hold up bonds going forward?
Such a question has been asked by the zero hedge and other pessimist crowd for
at least the past 15 years of this bull market in bonds.

At a basic game strategy level, you might assume that Russia either has good
info or has been deceived. Thus one could bet that we are at an inflection
point with bonds, with a move away in either direction. A look at the long
term 30 year interest rate chart we are at long term downtrend. So a trader
may use a simple strategy, by playing direction or volatility away from that
downtrend line.

------
bradknowles
Here’s the CNN article on the subject:
[http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_72087daf9f37f88c688f2fd36fc...](http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_72087daf9f37f88c688f2fd36fc28a3f)

Thanks to the text-only CNN story that was linked a few stories down!

------
gdsdfe
There's a CNN story about this :
[https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/30/investing/russia-us-debt-
tr...](https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/30/investing/russia-us-debt-
treasury/index.html)

------
z-tech
This is not a credible news source.

------
nodefourtytwo
Not sure about how it works, but if they sold that much US Debt, who bought
it?

------
dredmorbius
Cash-crunch in Russia?

Avoiding asset freeze?

------
PhilWright
Putin settings aside some cash for his future retirement?

